# Is brown poop normal?



## ninjarambohd (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi all. First of all please allow me to apologize as I keep asking random questions. It's just that I never really owned a budgie before so I get worried when I see my budgies do new things. 

2 days ago I went out and bought them an Iodine block (this pink colored block) and it contains yeast,kelp,protein.

Ever since then their poop turned from green to brown. I mean everything is normal the form etc... it just turned brown. 

Is that normal?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Given your concern on your budgie's poop colour, it would be helpful if you could post a pic of some fresh droppings.

For detailed information, you can check this link: http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html


----------



## ninjarambohd (Aug 31, 2016)

aluz said:


> Given your concern on your budgie's poop colour, it would be helpful if you could post a pic of some fresh droppings.
> 
> For detailed information, you can check this link: http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html


I will do that asap/ Just wondering can Iodine block change poop color?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Bird's droppings will reflect the color of the food. For example, if they eat natural colored pellets (brown) the poop will be brown too. I'm not familiar with using an iodine block, but I've seen them. Sounds like a component of the block is responsible for the change in color (maybe the kelp?). I've had birds for many years, and they all have brown poop. As long as it is formed and healthy texture and not an extrememy 'off' sort of color you should be fine. Of course the best thing to do if you are concerned is to show a pic here, or discuss changes with an avian vet. Depending on what you're feeding, you might not need an addition of the block anyway.


----------



## ninjarambohd (Aug 31, 2016)

RavensGryf said:


> Bird's droppings will reflect the color of the food. For example, if they eat natural colored pellets (brown) the poop will be brown too. I'm not familiar with using an iodine block, but I've seen them. Sounds like a component of the block is responsible for the change in color (maybe the kelp?). I've had birds for many years, and they all have brown poop. As long as it is formed and healthy texture and not an extrememy 'off' sort of color you should be fine. Of course the best thing to do if you are concerned is to show a pic here, or discuss changes with an avian vet. Depending on what you're feeding, you might not need an addition of the block anyway.


Thank you very much!


----------

